# First visit to san diego



## gnipgnop (Mar 13, 2015)

We are very excited about visiting San Diego, California for the first time however, we are at a loss as to what month to go (hot) and where to stay.  We are RCI and II members.  We love to be near the beach and close to town.  We are in our mid 70's and able to walk about 2 miles without resting and able to continue on after a short rest.  We would appreciate advise from those of you who know the area.  There will just be 2 of us but I would prefer a 1 BR rather than a hotel room.  Our plans to visit would be for 2016.


----------



## presley (Mar 13, 2015)

Our hottest months are August and September.
Some of the timeshares by the beach I recommend are:
Blue Whale
WorldMark Oceanside
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort
Villa L'auberge
Carlsbad Inn

There are others that may be great, too, but since I haven't stayed in them I will not recommend them.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2015)

Agree that August & Sept would be good times to avoid. The resorts Presley listed are good beach resorts. Closer to the city is Coronado Beach Resort. It's right across the street from the historic Hotel Del California on a great beach. You will be wanting a car while you are in San Diego, it's California after all. You drive everywhere. San Diego is a favorite city. You can spend days just in Balboa Park with it's Zoo, museums, restaurants, art studios and on and on.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 13, 2015)

Avoid May and June


----------



## hjtug (Mar 13, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Avoid May and June



because of frequent coastal fog.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2015)

September is good, in my opinion. And +1 for Coronado Beach Resort. Great location, next to a fantastic beach, and good walking area.  The place is modest but comfortable, and the location is the best in San Diego.

Dave


----------



## Skittles1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just visited San Diego for the first time this past Dec.  Weather was fantastic, not too hot, not too cold.  We stayed at the Gaslamp Plaza Suites, which is located right in the heart of the Gaslamp district, centrally located to just about everything.  Walking distance to the Embarcadero, Petco Park, the Seaport Village, the ferry to Coronado.  We had a rental car, so we also drove to the Zoo, Disneyland, and to the beaches in La Jolla, Mission Beach, Pacific Beach.  It was an awesome trip, and the Gaslamp Plaza Suites was a great jumping off point for what we wanted to do.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 13, 2015)

Ive been to S Cal. many times, including San Diego and I think October is a fantastic month to go, weatherwise.   (And the kids are back in school.)


----------



## hjtug (Mar 13, 2015)

presley said:


> Our hottest months are August and September.



http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USCA0982

I note that the highest record high for San Diego is 111 deg. in September.  However, the normal highs are 78 deg. for August and 77 deg. for Sept.  Those months don't sound too bad for someone from the hot and humid summer eastern US.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 13, 2015)

I love southern California in August. The weather is great and the ocean is kind of warm (it's never warm other times of the year). I just love it. I can't get enough of it.

Things to do in the San Diego area... 
-you might enjoy a whale watching boat tour. See them in their native habitat. And you never know what else you might see. 
-take a quick trip to TJ and see another country.
-visit the botanic gardens and the beaches.
-tour the GasLamp district.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the great advice.  I'm feeling pretty dumb right now because I can not fine Coronado Beach Resort listed on RCI nor II.  Is it offered on another exchange company or am I just not looking correctly?  After reading the reviews on that resort and your suggestions we are leaning toward the CBR but I can't fine it.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2015)

I found it under Grand Pacific Resorts (it's RCI). Here's CBR's website: http://coronadobeachresort.com/


----------



## ronparise (Mar 14, 2015)

hjtug said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USCA0982
> 
> I note that the highest record high for San Diego is 111 deg. in September.  However, the normal highs are 78 deg. for August and 77 deg. for Sept.  Those months don't sound too bad for someone from the hot and humid summer eastern US.



I agree, 90 and humid every day from May through October her in SW Florida... http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USFL0152


SanDiego sounds like the ideal place to be in August and Sept


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 14, 2015)

Ah...thanks "Passepartout" ~ I found it.  Now if only I can get the exchange from RCI.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 14, 2015)

Ricci said:


> Ive been to S Cal. many times, including San Diego and I think October is a fantastic month to go, weatherwise.   (And the kids are back in school.)



More and More of California schools are starting mid August


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 14, 2015)

*G*rand *P*acific *R*esorts at Coronado Beach Resort (#2885)
Coronado,  CA  92118,  USA

The GPR group does bulk banking. Set up your ongoing search, and watch for a post in the Sightings section. Nothing is available for Coronado Beach online at this time, so be ready for the bulk bank. The weeks currently available at other Southern California Coastal GPRs are primarily Nov 1 - mid Dec.

See Sightings.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 14, 2015)

I will be watching the sightings section every day.  Do you have any idea of how many ( approx. number) TPU's for a 1 BR at the GPR Coronado Beach?  Preferably mid August, Sept. or Oct. 2016.  Thanks for any further help


----------



## klpca (Mar 14, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> I will be watching the sightings section every day.  Do you have any idea of how many ( approx. number) TPU's for a 1 BR at the GPR Coronado Beach?  Preferably mid August, Sept. or Oct. 2016.  Thanks for any further help



Sept should run in the low to mid 20's (we own a week 37 at Coronado - but odd years so I can't help you  for 2016). August will be higher - possibly much higher. For example I get 39 TPU's for my mid August Seapointe 1 bedroom. October will be lower than Sept I expect. 

I also recommend September for San Diego. We refer to that time of year as "secret summer". 

For you, I would put Coronado at the top of the list, followed by Carlsbad Inn, then Seapointe. Both of the Carlsbad locations would offer easy access to downtown via train. Really, any of the coastal locations would be great. I also like the downtown locations (Worldmark, Gaslamp Plaza Suites, Wyndham Harbor Lights (I think)) but those won't offer a beach location.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 14, 2015)

hjtug said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USCA0982
> 
> I note that the highest record high for San Diego is 111 deg. in September.  However, the normal highs are 78 deg. for August and 77 deg. for Sept.  Those months don't sound too bad for someone from the hot and humid summer eastern US.



Hi to all

thanks for this link .... just to point out something .... you can be fooled on temp's ... we have found that the average 65 with sun is the best day ever here in North San Diego ( what we get Jan thru March )  ... somehow this 65 is different than 65 in Detroit area ... 

Smiling as we sit here and destroying the Hi Temp records ... in Carlsbad ... and I don't like it this hot here ...

San Diego is a great place 12 months of the year ( albeit locals dislike May )

GH


----------



## Snickym (Mar 29, 2015)

*Oceanside, close to San Diego, not as busy*

I have visited the San Diego area in both September and March.  Fantastic weather in both months. Stayed on Coronodo and in Oceanside.  Both were nice as they were quieter than staying in San Diego proper.  The city has a great transit system.  You don't really need a car.


----------

